# Visiting Prague, Vienna & Budapest for 2 Weeks - Tourist Suggestions?



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Starting the end of October and into the first week of November, I will be visiting Prague, Vienna and Budapest for about 4 days in each city.

Other than the obvious Beethoven's grave in Vienna, wondering what suggestions you classical music fans have you me? I am looking specifically at classical music related stuff.

I know you will call me lazy but I will start my own research soon.


----------

